# The NFL Draft



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The 2009 NFL Draft takes place April 25-26 at Radio City Music Hall in New York City. Teams select college players in seven rounds, spread out over two days. Draft position is determined by reverse order of finish and is broadcast on NFL Network.

Who's gonna be watching this? Who do you think the first pick will be?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Matt Stafford from Georgia is going to the Lions. Draft is tommorrow and i cant wait to see who my Texans take.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What number pick do the Texans have?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

some where middle of the pack 17 or 18 i think.

Stafford has signed with the lions today. As long as they dont take the whole 15mins to announce tomorrow it ill be happy


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I will be here. Covering it in a number of forums


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mock trade has sanchez going to Washington in a trade at the 8 spot


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Stafford #1 pick to Detroit


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Rams have a trade? Interesting


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Rams Jason Smith, tackle from Baylor


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Chiefs pick tyson Jackson from LSU. Def end.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Seattle take Curry a LB from Wake Forest.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Cleveland Trade!! Here we go. Jets on the clock. Is it Sanchez since Farve is gone?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Jets take Mark Sanchez


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow are they selecting faster this year?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bengals pick A Smith. OT


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Raiders select Hayword WR Maryland.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Jacksonville select E Monroe OT Virginia


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going amazingly quick. I had a feeling Stafford would be #1.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Packers select Raji DT Boston College


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

49ers take Crabtree WR Texas Tech.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Buffalo take Maybin DE Penn State


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Denver selects Morino!! Wow, they needed a QB not a RB.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Redskins select Orakpo from Texas.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Saints take Jenkins DB Ohio State


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Texans Cushing LB USC


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Chargers take English LB Northern Ill.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

10 mintue time limit this year guys...I like our pick at New Orleans...Oakland should get penalized for repeated stupidity...Bey probably would have been there in round 2...maybe not, but top 10 are you kidding.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Browns trade with Tampa Bay


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The Jets acquired the pick from Cleveland and former coach Eric Mangini for their first-round pick, No. 17 overall, their second-round pick this year, and defensive end Kenyon Coleman, safety Abram Elam and quarterback Brett Ratliff


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

TB takes Freeman Kansas State QB.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Denver selects Ayers DE Tennessee


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Browns trade with Eagles.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the question is will the browns make a pick.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Eagles take Maclin WR Missouri!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought for sure Pettigrew was coming off the board after they traded above Detroit. I think he comes off now though


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Lions select Pettigrew TE Oklahoma St


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pick or trade? pick or trade? I bet they pick someone stupid...Mangini is an idiot.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Browns select Mack California Center.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

That is a bold move by the vikes to take Harvin.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Vikings select Harvin WR Florida!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Patriots trade pick to Baltimore


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Ravens take OT mississippi Oher!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Falcons select DT Jerry - Mississippi


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Dolphins pick Davis Cornerback Illinois


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Patriots trade pick to Green Bay


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Packers take Matthews LB USC


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Colts select Brown U conn RB


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bills select Eric Wood Center


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

NY Giants select WR Nicks from North Carolina


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Titans select Kenny Britt WR Rutgers


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm done with the Bucs


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Cardinals select Chris Wells RB Ohio State


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Steelers E Hood DT Missouri


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Detroit selects Delmas - Safety W Michigan


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Patriots select Chung Safety Oregon


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Rams Laurinaitis LB Ohio State


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Browns select Robiski WR Ohio State


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Seattle traded pick to Denver


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Denver A Smith CB Wake Forest


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Denver has made like every mistake possible in the offseason...they just gave up a 1st round pick for a second. WTF...and then spent their first pick overall to get a RB when they already added Jordan and Buckhalter in the offseason to one of the top offenses already...and don't even get me started on the Cutler deal because they just got Alfonso Smith for Jay Cutler basically. McDaniels is either a genius or a retard and I am betting on the latter.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Colts select Moala DT USC


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Ravens pick Kruger DE Utah


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Patriots Vollmer Tackle Houston


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Carolina selects Martin Safety Troy


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Giants pick Beatty Tackle U conn


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Dolphins select S smith CB Utah


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Tennessee select Marks DT Auburn


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Arizona Brown U conn


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Denver selects the final pick for today...Quinn TE MC


----------

